# Nevborn 8-string



## P.H.S (Jun 30, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my new 8-string beeing built. These pictures are a few months old. It should be about finished now. Nevborn's waiting for some bridge parts....


----------



## dpm (Jun 30, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## nyck (Jun 30, 2005)

Love the headstock. I'm used to Ibanez but this is a great change. What pickups and what bridge is going in it?


----------



## Donnie (Jun 30, 2005)

Glad to see someone finally getting a Nevborn. As far as Meshuggah is concerned, I always thought the Nevborns looked way better than their new Ibanez 8s.
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## P.H.S (Jul 1, 2005)

It has Lundgren custom pups and ABM individual bridges.


----------



## dpm (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool, I'll be using those ABM bridges for mine too. Bareknuckle customs for me.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 1, 2005)

I love the nevborn shape, it's what my ergo is based on


----------



## Shawn (Jul 1, 2005)

Looking good, man. Cant wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## Drew (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome. For a time there, I was SERIOUSLY lusting after a Nevborn, and I have a feeling watching this won't help any.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 1, 2005)

Looking good. Love the body style.


----------



## P.H.S (Jul 1, 2005)

I has a 5-piece set neck, maple and bubinga, with walnut headstock overlay, front and back. The body is mahogany with a carved walnut top. 
Last time I went to the Nevborn shop the neck was connected but no hardware installed. I had to try the neck before he put the finnish on.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 1, 2005)

I always liked the look of those individual ABM bridges. Are they expensive and do you know anywhere that sells those bridges ?

Great looking guitar too!


----------



## dpm (Jul 1, 2005)

They're $25 - $30 each from allparts, universaljems has them cheaper http://www.universaljems.com/cart/bridgent.htm
Novax sells them cheaper again as a set of six for $110, I'll email about a set of 8 but black isn't listed on the Novax site.


----------



## gojira (Jul 31, 2005)

that looks like a pretty nice guitar - however it does look like it's going to weigh a ton.


----------



## tezro (May 26, 2007)

Any kind of secret of its price?


----------



## JPMDan (May 26, 2007)

tezro said:


> Any kind of secret of its price?


 
 dude this thread was from 2 years ago


----------



## skinhead (May 26, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> dude this thread was from 2 years ago



Yeah  But we never saw the final product!


----------



## Durero (Jun 4, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Glad to see someone finally getting a Nevborn. As far as Meshuggah is concerned, I always thought the Nevborns looked way better than their new Ibanez 8s.
> Can't wait to see it finished.


 

And it sure would be nice to have an update on this - ahh Nevborns


----------



## skinhead (Jun 5, 2007)

Durero said:


> And it sure would be nice to have an update on this - ahh Nevborns



I don't know where's the guy, maybe he's dead, or maybe that Nevborn blew his head away


----------



## technomancer (Jun 5, 2007)

BTW what happened to Nevborn? I thought the website was http://www.nevbornguitars.com but the site appears to be gone...


----------



## skinhead (Jun 5, 2007)

technomancer said:


> BTW what happened to Nevborn? I thought the website was http://www.nevbornguitars.com but the site appears to be gone...



The other day i wanted to enter to save the pic of the 8 string guitar, but the page wasn't there. I don't know what happened with them.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jun 5, 2007)

Probably dropped the site, he hadn't updated it in a long time. I guess you might be able to find contact info if you search around.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 11, 2007)

I've wondered a few things about Nevborn. A lot of guys only noticed this guy because of Meshuggah....actually i'm pretty sure EVERYONE only noticed this guy because of Meshuggah. 

There's been all these posts about the guitars not staying in tune, ok construction, yadda yadda (the headstocks on Meshuggah's 8's suck).... I'm willing to bet the guitars are decently made, but not up to the specs of say.....Mike Sherman. He's probably not doing the whole custom thing anymore. Anyone got ANY info what he' doing now? I'm willing to bet that the attention he got from Meshuggah led him into a lot of orders he couldn't fulfill. 

That's just my 2 cents. 

That all being said, i fucking love the guy's body shape posted here. I like it enough that i'll probably build my next 7 or 8 with a similar body style.


----------



## plyta (Jun 12, 2007)

Once I didn't had constant access to internet, I was saving all pages I like so I could see them while being offline. 

 Lucky enough once I saved the page of Sleipner XL from nevborn.com which apparently is not operating now. And some pictures too


----------



## Michael (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking good. I like the look of that lower cutaway, excellent fret-access. Looks like it's going to be a shredder! 

EDIT: Haha, I didn't realise how old this thread was.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> I've wondered a few things about Nevborn. A lot of guys only noticed this guy because of Meshuggah....actually i'm pretty sure EVERYONE only noticed this guy because of Meshuggah.
> 
> There's been all these posts about the guitars not staying in tune, ok construction, yadda yadda (the headstocks on Meshuggah's 8's suck).... I'm willing to bet the guitars are decently made, but not up to the specs of say.....Mike Sherman. He's probably not doing the whole custom thing anymore. Anyone got ANY info what he' doing now? I'm willing to bet that the attention he got from Meshuggah led him into a lot of orders he couldn't fulfill.
> 
> ...



Yeah looking at pics of his work, I concur the body shape is freaking awesome but the work itself looks pretty crappy.... like all the burn marks in the cuts and the sections that look like there were roughed out with a hatchet. Just makes you wonder...


----------



## P.H.S (Jun 21, 2007)

Here we go again....


----------



## skinhead (Jun 21, 2007)

^


----------



## Papa Shank (Jun 22, 2007)

P.H.S said:


> Here we go again....



Yo, give us a review if you've got time!


----------

